# Moving up to Ariens



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello Everyone,


The time has some to kiss the old FrankenBlower goodby. Its be almost 25 years and I feel I deserve something better. one of my criteria is to have steering assist either via triffer(s) or by auto-turn. 



Been looking at Ariens blowers on Craigslist and because I'm not familiar with the model hierarchy and feature nomenclature yet, I have a few questions. 



I am looking at a model 924121 (1128). Don't know the vintage but when I asked about steering, this is the response I got. 

"It has a one and two wheel drive differential knob on the wheel."


Can anyone explain what that means?


Secondly, can you retrofit Auto-turn onto a Compact 24 model?


Thanks!


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I think he means it’s just a pin through the shaft so it only turns one wheel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Eh, the earlier Ariens had an open diff with a knob on the wheel that could lock it. I don't ever recall an Ariens with only one driven wheel, but with the diff unlocked, spin one, and you stop, just like a car . . .

It was around knob in the same plane as the wheel - pull out of it's detent, turn to the desired position and release and it would either drop into the lock, or be held out, depending on the mode selected. No resemblance of any kind to a pin in an axle other than both are metal . . .


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Great thanks guys.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I talked to a collector last week who said the 1128 is valued by people in the know.

good call.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Good machine from what I know of it, 924 series so it should have that differential mentioned, I too have one for next winter. Except mine is s 26” variant.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Hey all, I have a line on a Deluxe 24, 2017 vintage. $640. Says it doesn't have auto-turn. Question - can it be retrofitted?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

If it’s actually a 2017 Deluxe 24 then it has auto turn and if not it’s either not a 2017 or not a Deluxe 24, If it’s newer without it it may be a compact or a classic 24 as they don’t have the auto turn.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

The 2017 Deluxe 24 is unfortunately gone. However, I've found another 11528 that looks pretty new and a good price ($600). Don't know the year. Can you tell the year by looking (I'll upload an image shortly)? Same question about Autoturn - can it be retrofitted?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Certain years yes but the model will say yes or no to if it can be added, If it’s a 924 series it should have a differential that some think is better than the auto turn, Has a lock if solid axle is preferred but the later years may have the option to add it but the specific model will tell. May be worth it but I think $600 is a bit much for this time of year.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

This is a picture of the one I'm looking at. Owner says it is 7 years old. I asked for the model # and all they said was 11528. I don't think that know any more than that.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

here's a link to a thread describing 11528's 

If they are in 2004 manual, they won't have auto-turn
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...633-ariens-11528le-vs-11528-professional.html


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, the 11528 is gone, and it was really too far away anyway. So, I found an absolutely mint 2015 Deluxe 28 for only $450. The impeller housing has just a little missing paint, and ditto the chute. started on the first pull. 



I have been doing some research and I guess some consider the 254cc engine to be too small for this unit. Well, I have a relatively small driveway, and have never pressed my snowblower too hard so I think with the right technique, it should be fine. My 8/26 was never a brute and it did fine. Besides, I think this is a very good price for this machine. Nevertheless, I would welcome your comments positive or negative. This ain't my first rodeo.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Clutch Cargo said:


> Well, the 11528 is gone, and it was really too far away anyway. So, I found an absolutely mint 2015 Deluxe 28 for only $450. The impeller housing has just a little missing paint, and ditto the chute. started on the first pull.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been doing some research and I guess some consider the 254cc engine to be too small for this unit. Well, I have a relatively small driveway, and have never pressed my snowblower too hard so I think with the right technique, it should be fine. My 8/26 was never a brute and it did fine. Besides, I think this is a very good price for this machine. Nevertheless, I would welcome your comments positive or negative. This ain't my first rodeo.


I expect your engine is the LCT? Which is a very good engine. Blowing Snow rates the engine at 12.5 ft lbs of torque and 8.5 HP, so it is well up there with the other 28" machines. 

A neighbour has a similar 27" Husqvarna with the 254 LCT engine. I have used it and it works well in all conditions, not at all under-powered.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yea there are some who feel they need a Hemi truck to pick up a gallon of milk, but for the deep packed EOD it may work a bit hard but on most snowfall it will be plenty especially if you have the smaller driveway, Nice machine you have.


----------



## grayhairedfreak (Oct 15, 2018)

Clutch Cargo said:


> Well, the 11528 is gone, and it was really too far away anyway. So, I found an absolutely mint 2015 Deluxe 28 for only $450. The impeller housing has just a little missing paint, and ditto the chute. started on the first pull.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been doing some research and I guess some consider the 254cc engine to be too small for this unit. Well, I have a relatively small driveway, and have never pressed my snowblower too hard so I think with the right technique, it should be fine. My 8/26 was never a brute and it did fine. Besides, I think this is a very good price for this machine. Nevertheless, I would welcome your comments positive or negative. This ain't my first rodeo.


That's a good deal for a newer Deluxe 28 in good condition. I paid $500 last fall for a 2011 Deluxe 24 in similar condition. Congratulations and welcome to Ariens Nation!


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, I picked it up today. My buddy who helped me couldn't believe the condition. I do not think the oil has ever been changed, and as you can see, the chute and bucket have barely been scratched. I've uploaded some pictures and would be surprised if it had been used more than 5 times. I also logged on to the Ariens website and got the DOM - 24 November 2015. It was delivered to the retail store on 30 December 2015. Job one will be to change the oil, drain the fuel and check everything for adjustment before putting it away for the summer. One concern I have (and this may be because I've never owned an Ariens before) is that the machine makes a rather loud thump when the auger is engaged. There is no gradual engagement. Is this normal or due to something being out of adjustment? I can post a video on YouTube if necessary.


The last thing is that I think the headlight overheated. Has anyone ever had this happen before?


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

Clutch Cargo said:


> Well, I picked it up today. My buddy who helped me couldn't believe the condition. I do not think the oil has ever been changed, and as you can see, the chute and bucket have barely been scratched. I've uploaded some pictures and would be surprised if it had been used more than 5 times. I also logged on to the Ariens website and got the DOM - 24 November 2015. It was delivered to the retail store on 30 December 2015. Job one will be to change the oil, drain the fuel and check everything for adjustment before putting it away for the summer. One concern I have (and this may be because I've never owned and Ariens before) is that the machine makes a rather loud thump when the auger is engaged. There is no gradual engagement. Is this normal or due to something being out of adjustment? I can post a video on YouTube if necessary.
> 
> 
> The last thing is that I think the headlight overheated. Has anyone ever had this happen before?



Thats a good looking machine you have there. I bought something similar last year, a 2014 Ariens 921037....without a scratch. In regards to the question about thumping, check the small square on the left side of the machine...by the wheel. It's the adjustment indicator for your friction plate, and it HAS to be touching the front side ( towards the bucket) when the leaver is not engaged. Mine was not, and burned my friction disc to nothing. Mine was a return ( I think) tot he dealer, but they gave me a great deal, with 3 years of warranty. I couldn't refuse that offer.:smile2:


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

Clutch Cargo said:


> Well, I picked it up today. My buddy who helped me couldn't believe the condition. I do not think the oil has ever been changed, and as you can see, the chute and bucket have barely been scratched. I've uploaded some pictures and would be surprised if it had been used more than 5 times. I also logged on to the Ariens website and got the DOM - 24 November 2015. It was delivered to the retail store on 30 December 2015. Job one will be to change the oil, drain the fuel and check everything for adjustment before putting it away for the summer. One concern I have (and this may be because I've never owned and Ariens before) is that the machine makes a rather loud thump when the auger is engaged. There is no gradual engagement. Is this normal or due to something being out of adjustment? I can post a video on YouTube if necessary.
> 
> 
> The last thing is that I think the headlight overheated. Has anyone ever had this happen before?



Oh, and invest in some Poly Shoes....trust me on this one. About $36 at Home Depot, and they will make your machine handle so much better.:wink2:


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Cutter said:


> In regards to the question about thumping, check the small square on the left side of the machine...by the wheel. It's the adjustment indicator for your friction plate, and it HAS to be touching the front side ( towards the bucket) when the leaver is not engaged. Mine was not, and burned my friction disc to nothing. Mine was a return ( I think) tot he dealer, but they gave me a great deal, with 3 years of warranty. I couldn't refuse that offer.



Thanks for the info. I'll check that tomorrow. I will also consider the poly shoes.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Clutch Cargo said:


> ... One concern I have (and this may be because I've never owned an Ariens before) is that the machine makes a rather loud thump when the auger is engaged. There is no gradual engagement. Is this normal or due to something being out of adjustment? I can post a video on YouTube if necessary.
> 
> 
> The last thing is that I think the headlight overheated. Has anyone ever had this happen before?


I think the auger engaging with a thump is normal for Ariens with the double belts. Engagement is immediate so no slip in the belts. It is even more noticeable when the adjustment in the belt tensioner idler is up to spec.

I have not had a problem with the headlight plastic overheating as your pic shows. Is the melting of the plastic from inside or outside the lamp? My second headlamp bulb just failed at the end of this season.

Since your machine has sat for a while it may need grease in some places that you have not mentioned. Be sure to remove the wheels and grease the axles since they rust to the wheels. Note there is a circlip on right axle end which keeps the two axle halves together so grease that shaft as well (when putting the shaft back in be careful of the washer on inside of frame next to differential since it drops and obstructs axle from entering the differential). On the right side of chassis near the wheel axle is a grease nipple for the gear that drives the differential so a couple of pumps of grease will keep that gear running free. Remove the shear bolts from the auger shafts and grease the zerks and spin the augers to spread the grease. Put machine in maintenance position (standing upright on its bucket) after removing gas from tank and carb bowl. Remove the belly pan and check the lubrication on chains (needs sticky chain oil) and grease the open gears and the hex shaft (very lightly) for smooth gear shifting. Remove any grease or rubber debris from the drive plate that the rubber tired friction disc runs on.

Good luck


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Town said:


> I think the auger engaging with a thump is normal for Ariens with the double belts. Engagement is immediate so no slip in the belts. It is even more noticeable when the adjustment in the belt tensioner idler is up to spec.
> 
> I have not had a problem with the headlight plastic overheating as your pic shows. Is the melting of the plastic from inside or outside the lamp? My second headlamp bulb just failed at the end of this season.



Thanks Town, I appreciate the insight. Yesterday, I spoke to the local Ariens dealer, and he said roughly the same thing, so I feel better. Regarding the bulb, I can't really tell. The plastic is just bubbled and brown, but it is still weather tight. My driveway and front walkway are both very well lit, and we have street lights, so I really have no reason to upgrade to LEDs, so I'll probably eventually just replace it. In the interim, I may also send a picture to Ariens and ask what they think.


----------



## mrsteve7 (Sep 2, 2015)

I wonder if a higher-wattage bulb was put in there to cause an increase in heat.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Run your finger over the lens. If smooth, damage is inside. If rough, damage is from the outside. If outside damage, someone could have touched the lens with a hot object.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

CO Snow said:


> Run your finger over the lens. If smooth, damage is inside. If rough, damage is from the outside. If outside damage, someone could have touched the lens with a hot object.



Damage is outside. Odd that it would be right over the bulb.


BTW, after doing some research and watching how the auger is engaged, I think the source of the "thump" is that the idler pulley is out of adjustment. The auger is trying to engage before the drive pulley brake is released. To adjust the sequence, you need to move the idler pulley outward. I'm going to check this in the fall.


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

Those are halogen bulbs that get extremely hot. My bulb lasted maybe an hour before it got so "frosted" that it hardly made light. Since I really don't need the light, and the fact this style light is not very functional, I added a on-off toggle switch to keep it off, plus I found a LED replacement bulb which is way better then the halogen, plus runs cooler. Good luck with the new machine.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Badger9402 said:


> I added a on-off toggle switch to keep it off, plus I found an LED replacement bulb which is way better then the halogen, plus runs cooler. Good luck with the new machine.


I'm considering doing the same. What is the part number and did you install a bridge rectifier? I'd be interested in seeing pictures of your setup.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Clutch Cargo said:


> I'm considering doing the same. What is the part number and did you install a bridge rectifier? I'd be interested in seeing pictures of your setup.


Yup I would also like to know, DID buy a LED bulb but will not fit without doing a little trimming and would rather not do that, So a smaller bulb than what I got would be good.


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

I purchased the bulb from Amazon since it said it was a direct replacement for the halogen bulb. Completely plug & play with no cutting or trimming. Seems to work just fine, and way better then the original bulb. I see there is another one listed on Ebay as well, but I have the one from Amazon.



* Ariens LED Upgrade OEM Light Bulb *



 by Ariens 

_5.0 out of 5 stars_ 



 










*Note:* This item is only available from third-party sellers (see all offers). 



Available from these sellers. 























 Bridge Rectified, Non-Dimming 
 00432600 OEM Direct Replacement 
 6500k Output 
 No Wiring or Splicing Necessary 
 180 lumens 


*LED Replacement for (Ariens OEM HALOGEN BULB # 00432600)*


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Purchased one of those bulbs and will try it out when I break out the blower for the winter. I also sold the old MTD yesterday. Could've waited and maybe gotten more $$, but I really needed the space.


----------

